# Coachman Chaparral - Are slideout leaks common?



## chaparralsrcool (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 2005 5th wheel with slideouts. It has maybe 50 miles travel wear other than delivery miles from factory to Florida panhandle. It is now in storage with slide outs in, of course. My family is telling me to sell it because slideouts will leak, rot floor out, blah blah. I have not be towing this around outside of town. My question is to the other veteran Coachman Chaparral owners of how often(if ever) have they had a leak? My theory is that leaks are started by the constant rocking, pitching and twisting of heavy road miles. Another scare tactic they are using is that the roof has to be sealed every year. I think that's a bunch of baloney as the newer trailers have a solid (seamless) roof unlike my Dad's Airstream dinoasaur.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 16, 2007)

Re: Coachman Chaparral - Are slideout leaks common?

Hey, I've been rocking, rolling, pitching and twisting my 5th wheel for 90,000 hard road miles over 13 years.  I had my first slide leak this year in a torrential downpour that actually breached my seal.  It depends on the manufacture's quality control program and the workmanship of the manufacture's personnel as well as the design of the RV and the parts/products used in the building of the end product.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 16, 2007)

Re: Coachman Chaparral - Are slideout leaks common?

I don't deal with Coachman, but I really don't think you have anything to worry about.  

There are exceptions to every rule, but todays slideouts are generally well made and leaks are not common.  
A couple of points: When slides are out, you need to be level.  Also, you are not sealed unless the slides are all the way out or all the way in. 

You probably have a rubber roof and you do NOT have to seal it every year.  If you bought the trailer new, you have either a 10 or 12 year warranty.

Maybe a Coachman owner will jump in...


----------

